# IdleStatus



## yoka_neko (Apr 9, 2009)

Clean anthro, webcomic & merchandise

www.idlestatus.com

featuring Takiko & Purple Hare (also found of Belfry)
and a guest star..go find out whom


----------



## yoka_neko (Apr 17, 2009)

purple hare being .... a purple sarcastic hare living with his flat mate human - brian
and takiko being an angsty chihuahua girl taking her fustrations out on life.


----------



## LycaonIV (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ I like Takiko


----------



## Rytes (Apr 18, 2009)

faved


----------



## yoka_neko (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks guys, glad you like the story so far x


----------



## yoka_neko (Apr 26, 2009)

new takiko comic posted x


----------

